# Voice of America Park



## crappie fanatic (Aug 6, 2004)

Does anyone know if they stock the lake ?What are the rules I've heard it is catch and release only.If they do stock it what are thay stocking.any info would br greatly appricated.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I just was there on Saturday...I ended up leaving almost immediately when I found out it is now a pay lake only. $7 a day for Butler co residents, $9 for out of county residents. You no longer need a fishing liscense but I think those prices are outrageous for the small amount of fish they stock. They just stocked 300lbs (thats it) of trout for the whole lake on Friday, they were nice sized trout but only about 150 were put in. (Stonelick stocks thousands at a time, 2 times a yr and it is free).
They also stock hybrid stripes (keep 1 a day), hybrid Bluegills (big ones and you can keep 18 a day), Crappie, bass and Catfish. I am only C&R only but I read the brochure. The lake is only about 3 yrs old so other than the fish they have stocked recently I wouldn't expect to catch much of any size. I have heard folks catching very nice sized Hybrid gills though. Bass are less than 2lbs for the most part. Crappies are small and few.


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

I live about ten minutes from VOA park and have fished there many times. Last year, it was not uncommon to catch 20-25 largemouth in a couple of hours, but they were never large. Like LMRSmallmouth said, not much over two pounds in there, although when I talked to the ranger he said that they stocked it with "several" (who knows what that means) 5-6 lb largemouth, though I've never seen one caught. There are some very large hybrid gills in the lake, many of which hang around the dock near the entrance and the small channel underneath the footbridge. 

It was free (after the purchase of a $5 yearly pass) last year, but I would say that it is not worth $7 per day to fish there, especially when there are so many other public places nearby that offer higher quality fish for free.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

OK, Who owns this park? Who decides that this land will be used as a pay lake? All I know is what I have read on their website, and that the park was part of the Federal Lands-to-Parks Program. I am SO TIRED of sportsmen getting the short end of the stick! It is my understanding that the ONLY activity that has an associated charge is fishing. Why does everyone else get a free pass?


----------



## Red The Fisherman (Oct 1, 2006)

This used to be a fun place to fish. When it first opened you couldn't make a cast without catching a fish. Tree Bass actually caught two fish on the same lure on the same cast several times. That being said, it did not last. Yes, there are nice Hybrid gills, some smallmouth and largemouth, stripers and some cats. They did put ten 5-6lbs in there and one(yes one) about 8lbs in there.(largemouth) The place is too expensive and not worth it. This is a great lake to take a kid and let them catch gills all day long. It also got ruined by people fishing w/ hotdogs. It got to be impossible to catch them any other way. I have not been at all since they made it a pay lake, but I do know it's $5 after 5p.m. I agree that there are plenty of good free places to fish around there. So why go?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i live about a half mile away from there and even when it was free i didnt go often, they just dont stock it worth a dang. also the big bass they put in, i dont know who told you there was a 8, right after they out it in last spring it was 19in. it was also just put in by a guy who caught it some where, the park didnt pay for it. the same guy put in about a dozen other nice fish but 19in is the biggest, that probably not 4lbs. oh and if you fish there some of the people are a little funny, i watched a guy release a 12-14in or so fish last year and then tell me he caught one, about 6lbs


----------



## wanderingbuckeye (Mar 6, 2007)

The gov't turned it over to the city when they pulled out. My father in law worked there (VOA) till it closed. They talked big things with the land and I believe per the agreement so much of it had to be greenspace, but they made some money selling off to all those buisnesses that are there now as well. As if they need more traffic in that area. They talked of a garden of eden so to speak I heard a lot of good rumors about the place. I dont think that ever came true, but when they saw people wanted to fish they saw an opportunity to make more $$$$$ and that what it boiled down to. I heard they charge to sled ride down that hill as well not sure on that though but if its true its sad.


----------



## Red The Fisherman (Oct 1, 2006)

My info on large bass may not be correct, but it came from the ranger and the guy that works the gate. I fished there 2-3 times a week before it became a pay lake. No more. Once again, a great place to bring the kids. And yes, there are some interesting people that fish there.


----------

